# Barrierefreie Fischereischeinkurse



## Apfelbaum01

Hallo Hulkhomer,
Ich bin Sonderschullehrer und überlege gemeinsam mit einem Bio-Kollegen der Gemeinschaftsschule und unserer Sozialarbeiterin gemeinsam ein ähnliches Projekt. Magst du vielleicht über deine Erfahrungen berichten?


----------



## Angler9999

*AW: Voraussetzungen zum abhalten eines Vorbereitungslehrgangs in Bayern*



Apfelbaum01 schrieb:


> Hallo Hulkhomer,
> Ich bin Sonderschullehrer und überlege gemeinsam mit einem Bio-Kollegen der Gemeinschaftsschule und unserer Sozialarbeiterin gemeinsam ein ähnliches Projekt. Magst du vielleicht über deine Erfahrungen berichten?



Du wirst wenig Chancen haben, das er sich meldet. Der Thread ist fast vier Jahre alt. 
Vor drei Jahren war er zuletzt Online.
Versuche es mal mit ner PN.


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Voraussetzungen zum abhalten eines Vorbereitungslehrgangs in Bayern*

@Apfelbaum01
Finde ich super! 

Mittlerweile haben wir in Bayern ja die sog. Online-Prüfung. 
Deshalb muss man mittlerweile einen Lehrgang besuchen, der den Kursanbieter mit dem Online-System vertraut macht. 
Die Schulung ist kostenfrei.  

Einen Kontakt zur Anmeldung kann ich dir ggf. vermitteln. 

Ansonsten sind die Voraussetzungen gleich geblieben, Kursleiter und Ausbilder benötigen einen Fischereischein - das wars dann auch schon. 

Aus der Praxis:
Das Töten, Schlachten sowie ggf. das Küchenfertigmachen muss in jedem Kurs an zwei von der Bearbeitung her unterschiedlichen Fischarten vorgeführt werden. Dafür braucht man irgendwo eine entsprechene Arbeitsfläche usw.


----------



## Apfelbaum01

*AW: Voraussetzungen zum abhalten eines Vorbereitungslehrgangs in Bayern*

Hallo Franz,
Ich komme aus Schleswig-Holstein, also könnten wir unsere Schüler auch so auf die Prüfung vorbereiten und dann als Externe zur Prüfung anmelden. Trotzdem wäre es mir lieber, wenn wir es in Kooperation mit einem Verein hinbekommen. Das Problem ist nur, dass wir mit der üblichen Ausbildungszeit nicht auskommen und es wohl in Form einer Arbeitsgemeinschaft über ein Schuljahr anbieten würden und das wäre ja für keinen Verein zu leisten... Daher wurde mich interessieren, wie es andere Lehrer machen...


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Voraussetzungen zum abhalten eines Vorbereitungslehrgangs in Bayern*

Hi Apfelbaum01,
jetzt nochmal zur Klarheit:
Möchtet ihr den Vorbereitungslehrgang in Bayern oder in S-H abhalten?


----------



## Apfelbaum01

*AW: Voraussetzungen zum abhalten eines Vorbereitungslehrgangs in Bayern*

In SH, ich habe nur hier geschrieben, weil der Kollege ja ein ähnliches Vorhaben hatte und ich gehofft habe, dass er mir Tipps für die schulische Umsetzung geben könnte. Aber es stimmt. Er ist so lange nicht online gewesen, dass die Chance fast Null ist. Rechtlich ist das ja bei uns unproblematisch, da kein Kursbesuch vorgeschrieben ist...


----------



## Darket

*AW: Voraussetzungen zum abhalten eines Vorbereitungslehrgangs in Bayern*

Ich kann nichts wirklich brauchbares zur Frage beisteuern, aber ich fände es total klasse, wenn Du uns (ggfs. vielleicht sogar in einem eigenen Thread) berichten würdest, wenn ihr das Projekt wirklich an den Start kriegen solltet. Ich hätte da neben der Tatsache, dass so was echt klasse ist, auch durchaus beruflich Interesse zu verfolgen wie so was läuft.


----------



## Apfelbaum01

*AW: Voraussetzungen zum abhalten eines Vorbereitungslehrgangs in Bayern*

Klar. Ich werde berichten, aber wir sind noch in einem sehr frühen Planungsstadium. Man muss ja auch erstmal zusehen, wie man das stundenmäßig organisiert. Aber ich verspreche mir davon, dass ich damit meine Großen davon überzeugen kann, dass es durchaus Vorteile hat, wenn man lesen kann...


----------



## Darket

*AW: Voraussetzungen zum abhalten eines Vorbereitungslehrgangs in Bayern*

Ich bin Sozialarbeiter und komme auch beruflich aus der Behindertenhilfe, allerdings aus dem Erwachsenenbereich, und habe auch schon öfter mit Leuten gearbeitet, die da sehr interessiert waren, wobei es halt immer daran gescheitert ist, dass die (in Berlin vorgeschriebenen) Kurse und die Prüfungsvorbereitung durch die Verbände für den Personenkreis nicht geeignet sind. Vom inhaltlichen Niveau her hätten das mit entsprechender Vorbereitung aber einige an sich auch schaffen können. Insofern wünsche ich Dir richtig viel Erfolg dabei und verfolge aufmerksam und interessiert alles was ihr da auf die Beine stellt.


----------



## Siever

*AW: Voraussetzungen zum abhalten eines Vorbereitungslehrgangs in Bayern*

Tolle Sache!  Ich bin auch Sozialarbeiter und ein Teil meiner Diplomarbeit beschäftigte sich genau mit diesem Thema. Heute werde ich es leider nicht mehr schaffen, aber morgen bekommt ihr eine ausführliche Idee von mir.


----------



## Darket

*AW: Voraussetzungen zum abhalten eines Vorbereitungslehrgangs in Bayern*

Top! Ich freu mich drauf. Fänds stark, wenn hier ein bißchen was zu dem Thema zusammenkommen würde. Ich versuche zwar gerade aus dem speziellen Arbeitsfeld auszusteigen, aber prinzipiell finde ich das sehr spannend und total sinnvoll. Gerade das Einbinden des Angelns in soziale Kontexte hat aus meiner Sicht ein enormes Potenzial, das leider auf Grund der Gesetzeslage(n) leider nur schwierig umsetzbar ist.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Voraussetzungen zum abhalten eines Vorbereitungslehrgangs in Bayern*



Apfelbaum01 schrieb:


> In SH, ich habe nur hier geschrieben, weil der Kollege ja ein ähnliches Vorhaben hatte und ich gehofft habe, dass er mir Tipps für die schulische Umsetzung geben könnte. Aber es stimmt. Er ist so lange nicht online gewesen, dass die Chance fast Null ist. Rechtlich ist das ja bei uns unproblematisch, da kein Kursbesuch vorgeschrieben ist...


Guck mal da, Gehörlose, die haben da Erfahrung, aus SH, kannste ja mal da nachfragen (dem Präsi Töllner kannste nen Gruß von mir ausrichten):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309465


----------



## PirschHirsch

*AW: Voraussetzungen zum abhalten eines Vorbereitungslehrgangs in Bayern*

Cool, Jungs - finde ich echt super, dass und wie Ihr Euch da engagiert!

Das tut jeweils gleichzeitig was für die Betreuten sowie für das Angeln an sich.

Daher wünsche ich Euch größtmöglichen Erfolg.


----------



## Fischer am Inn

*AW: Voraussetzungen zum abhalten eines Vorbereitungslehrgangs in Bayern*

Hallo miteinander




Darket schrieb:


> Gerade das Einbinden des Angelns in soziale Kontexte hat aus meiner Sicht ein enormes Potenzial, das leider auf Grund der Gesetzeslage(n) leider nur schwierig umsetzbar ist.




Nach meiner konkreten Erfahrung ist es zumindest hier in Bayern absolut kein Problem das rechtlich sauber über die Bühne zu bekommen. Ganz im Gegenteil: Alle "wichtigen Leuten" werden sogar unter Garantie bei dem Event anwesend sein und sich grinsend für das Pressefoto in vorderste Position bringen. 
Riesen Rummel, die Zielgruppe wird instrumentalisiert (im Sinne von Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, sozialem Gutmenschentum usw.). Woran es aber mangelt, das ist die (sozial-)pädagogische Unterfütterung der ganzen Maßnahme. 
Zumindest bei den Veranstaltungen, die ich persönlich erlebt habe, war zwar psychologisches/pädagogisches Fachpersonal rein körperlich gesehen anwesend. Aber die fachliche Strukturierung beschränkte sich auf die Hoffnung, dass die Geschichte Spaß macht und "dann irgendwie was bringt" (wortwörtliche Aussage).

Wie gesagt: Politiker, Fischereipräsidenten, Sponsoren, lokale Größen - alle sind sie da. Und alle bauen darauf, dass es da ein sinnvolles pädagogisches Konzept gibt. .....
Aber vielleicht habe ich auch die Trauben zu hoch gehängt.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Darket

*AW: Voraussetzungen zum abhalten eines Vorbereitungslehrgangs in Bayern*

Das ist natürlich völliger Bockmist. Da braucht es keine Events, sondern konstantes Arbeiten. Die Leute sind ja keine Tiere im Zoo, sondern Menschen mit prinzipiellem Interesse am Angeln. Da gehört es dann dazu, dass eben nicht nur jeder mal mit ner vormontierten Rute eine Forelle aus dem Teich zieht, sondern zu vermitteln, was sonst noch alles dranhängt. Es gibt da einen dann auch wirklich mal sehr gelungenen Film von Matze Koch, der mit der Angel AG einer Hauptschule loszieht. Das ist zwar dann auch ein Event, aber da wird auch gezeigt was die sonst so alles machen. Geht in eine sehr schöne Richtung. Ein paar behinderte Jugendliche mit Angelegte ans Wasser stellen, damit sich Landrat und Ortsverbandspräsi mit denen fotografieren können ist dann natürlich Mist. Wird das Fachpersonal sicherlich auch nur auf Druck von oben (wahrscheinlich ist der Chef des ansässigen Caritasverbandes der Schwager vom Landrat oder so...) und weil mit Glück ein bißchen Kohle hängen bleibt.


----------



## Apfelbaum01

*AW: Voraussetzungen zum abhalten eines Vorbereitungslehrgangs in Bayern*



Siever schrieb:


> Tolle Sache!  Ich bin auch Sozialarbeiter und ein Teil meiner Diplomarbeit beschäftigte sich genau mit diesem Thema. Heute werde ich es leider nicht mehr schaffen, aber morgen bekommt ihr eine ausführliche Idee von mir.



Das hört sich doch super an. Ich überlege sogar langfristig darüber zu promovieren... Aber das wird noch etwas dauern.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Voraussetzungen zum abhalten eines Vorbereitungslehrgangs in Bayern*



Darket schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich völliger Bockmist. Da braucht es keine Events, sondern konstantes Arbeiten. Die Leute sind ja keine Tiere im Zoo, sondern Menschen mit prinzipiellem Interesse am Angeln.


#6#6#6#6

Da sieht man wieder den Unterschied zwischen Anglern und Verbanditen und Großkopferten!


----------



## Apfelbaum01

*AW: Voraussetzungen zum abhalten eines Vorbereitungslehrgangs in Bayern*

Ich möchte euch in diesem Zusammenhang auf einen Verein aufmerksam machen: http://www.die-gluecksfischer.de/

Die machen echt tolle Arbeit. Ich habe mir ihre Arbeit mit den Kindern am Wasser schon einmal angesehen. Echt klasse. Nur ist ihre Zielgruppe, mit der sie defacto arbeiten, nicht meine. Zur Zeit veranstalten sie tolle Angeltage für Grundschulkinder. Wie gesagt, das finde ich total toll, nur mein Anliegen ist die Fischereischeinausbildung, damit die Jugendlichen langfristig selbstständig in ihrer Freizeit angeln können und auch, um einen Sinn im Lesenlernen zu sehen. Die Glücksfischer Plänen leider in der nahen Zukunft nichts in der Richtung. Trotzdem ist es ein wirklich großartiger Verein!

An Thomas: ja, von dem Gehörlosenkurs habe ich gehört und gelesen. Der ist sehr gut angenommen worden. Nur leider lässt sich das nicht Stauffenberg mein Vorhaben übertragen, da die Gehörlosen ja nicht kognitiv eingeschränkt sind und den Stoff in der ganz normalen Zeit schaffen. Mein Vorhaben wird sich vermutlich über 9 Monate ziehen...


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Voraussetzungen zum abhalten eines Vorbereitungslehrgangs in Bayern*

Ok, klar, das ist was anderes.
Evtl. kannte Dir da aber Tipps holen.


----------



## Darket

*AW: Voraussetzungen zum abhalten eines Vorbereitungslehrgangs in Bayern*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> #6#6#6#6
> 
> Da sieht man wieder den Unterschied zwischen Anglern und Verbanditen und Großkopferten!


Ich könnte mich bei so was ja immer tierisch aufregen. Solche Events, mit denen sich dann irgendwelche Leute schmücken, sind genau das Gegenteil von dem, was Leute, die in den entsprechenden sozialen Arbeitsfeldern tätig sind, eigentlich machen. Es geht darum Barrieren abzubauen, die Menschen mit welchen Einschränkungen auch immer davon abhalten die gleichen Dinge zu tun wie alle anderen auch. Im konkreten Fall also die Möglichkeit dem Angelhobby zu frönen mit all den Einschränkungen, Bedingungen aber auch Rechten wie alle anderen. Es spricht nichts gegen Öffentlichkeit, wenn es der Sache dient. Aber wenn das Ziel nicht darin besteht Menschen die Möglichkeit zu bieten als gleiche unter gleichen behandelt zu werden, sondern darum dem Wähler das soziale Gewissen einiger Provinzfürsten zu demonstrieren, dann ist das nicht nur sinnlos, sondern ein Schlag ins Gesicht für die Betroffenen und diejenigen, die sich (es sei angemerkt: für viel zu wenig Kohle) täglich den Allerwertesten aufreißen, um eben so viel Normalität wie es eben geht herzustellen. Politisch wird sich da gern der Begriff der Inklusion auf die Fahne geschrieben, praktisch ist es das Gegenteil davon. Betrifft übrigens nicht nur das Angeln, sondern auch jede Menge andere Bereiche und ist einer der Gründe, weshalb ich mittlerweile mit meiner Berufswahl hadere...sorry musste mal raus.


----------



## bombe20

*AW: Voraussetzungen zum abhalten eines Vorbereitungslehrgangs in Bayern*

mensch, so viele leute aus dem sozialbereich hier! #6
ich hatte meinen beruflichen schwerpunkt bisher in der behindertenhilfe und in der benachteiligtenausbildung, bin momentan aber in einem sehr viel intensiveren bereich beschäftigt: der hilfe zur erziehung.
während meiner beruflichen laufbahn habe ich ein kind (in worten: eins), erfolgreich auf den jugendfischereischein vorbereitet und wir gehen heute regelmäßig angeln.
meine empfehlung an apfelbaum01:
- hol den/die ansässigen angelverein/e mit ins boot und kläre die über dein vorhaben auf. ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das einzugsgebiet deiner schule ebenso groß ist wie bei unseren förderschulen und das bedeutet viele vereine. das bedeutet aber auch, das du in deinem projekt entsprechend viele leute einladen kannst. @trollwut ist meines wissens jugendwart in seinem verein und sehr aktiv hier im bord. den kann man fragen, wie er über diese sache denkt und wie er heran gehen würden.
- die untere fischereibehörde: ich weiß von unserem leiter, dass besondere programme für legastheniker und analphabethen vorgehalten werden. auch der muss mit ins boot um dein vorhaben zu realisieren.


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Voraussetzungen zum abhalten eines Vorbereitungslehrgangs in Bayern*

Ja ist denn noch niemand auf die Idee gekommen, dass die eigentliche Krux die völlig unnötige und sinnlose Fischereiprüfung ist?
Warum müssen in Deutschland Sozialpädagogen und sonstige Fachleute ihre wertvolle Zeit dafür aufwenden, benachteiligten Menschen zu helfen überflüssige bürokratische Hürden zu überwinden, damit diese etwas so profanes wie die Angelfischerei ausüben können ?


----------



## Apfelbaum01

*AW: Voraussetzungen zum abhalten eines Vorbereitungslehrgangs in Bayern*

Hallo ralle, über den sinn der Prüfung kann man streiten. Ich bin von dem eigentlichen Sinne, der fachlichen Qualifikation von Anglern, auch nicht überzeugt. (Besonders jetzt beim Heringsangeln). Mir geht es aber darum, dass meine Schüler einen Sinn im 
Lesenlernen erkennen. Ich unterrichte Schüler, gut die Lesen wirklich im Alltag keinen Sinn macht. Außerdem haben sie trotz ihres Alters keine Prüfungserfahrung. Die meisten haben ja nicht mal das Seepferdchenabzeichen. Ich verspreche mir also davon viel mehr als nur das Bestehen der Prüfung... deshalb sehe ich die Zeit als sehr sinnvoll investiert an. Stell dir mal vor, dass du immer der Versager bist, der immer extra Hilfe braucht... und dann bestehst du eine Prüfung und darfst etwas, dass viele studierte Leute nicht dùrfen. 
An bombe: mein Arbeitsfeld ist die schulische erziehungshilfe.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Voraussetzungen zum abhalten eines Vorbereitungslehrgangs in Bayern*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ja ist denn noch niemand auf die Idee gekommen, dass die eigentliche Krux die völlig unnötige und sinnlose Fischereiprüfung ist?
> Warum müssen in Deutschland Sozialpädagogen und sonstige Fachleute ihre wertvolle Zeit dafür aufwenden, benachteiligten Menschen zu helfen überflüssige bürokratische Hürden zu überwinden, damit diese etwas so profanes wie die Angelfischerei ausüben können ?



Diese Diskussion gehört aber hier rein, Ralle, weisste doch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335

Die Jungs hier wollen halt denen helfen, die den Scheiss dank bürger- und anglerfeindlicher Gesetzgeber und Behörden, sowie geldgeilen Verbänden und Vereinen (Kurse, Prüfungsabnahme etc.) einfach machen MÜSSEN...


Prüfung abschaffen fänd ich auch besser, aber ich find auch gut, dass die Jungs hier helfen wollen, weils halt is, wie es is...


----------



## PirschHirsch

*AW: Voraussetzungen zum abhalten eines Vorbereitungslehrgangs in Bayern*



> Ich verspreche mir also davon viel mehr als nur das Bestehen der  Prüfung... deshalb sehe ich die Zeit als sehr sinnvoll investiert an.  Stell dir mal vor, dass du immer der Versager bist, der immer extra  Hilfe braucht... und dann bestehst du eine Prüfung und darfst etwas,  dass viele studierte Leute nicht dùrfen.


Yeah #6 

Evtl. je nach Werdegang dann vielleicht sogar das erste richtige Erfolgserlebnis im Leben des jeweiligen Betreuten (der evtl. bzw. wahrscheinlich nicht grade das positivste Selbstbild hat).

Kann's nur nochmal sagen: Finde ich voll geil, was Ihr da macht bzw. vorhabt.


----------



## Ralle 24

*AW: Voraussetzungen zum abhalten eines Vorbereitungslehrgangs in Bayern*



Apfelbaum01 schrieb:


> Hallo ralle, über den sinn der Prüfung kann man streiten. Ich bin von dem eigentlichen Sinne, der fachlichen Qualifikation von Anglern, auch nicht überzeugt. (Besonders jetzt beim Heringsangeln). Mir geht es aber darum, dass meine Schüler einen Sinn im
> Lesenlernen erkennen. Ich unterrichte Schüler, gut die Lesen wirklich im Alltag keinen Sinn macht. Außerdem haben sie trotz ihres Alters keine Prüfungserfahrung. Die meisten haben ja nicht mal das Seepferdchenabzeichen. Ich verspreche mir also davon viel mehr als nur das Bestehen der Prüfung... deshalb sehe ich die Zeit als sehr sinnvoll investiert an. Stell dir mal vor, dass du immer der Versager bist, der immer extra Hilfe braucht... und dann bestehst du eine Prüfung und darfst etwas, dass viele studierte Leute nicht dùrfen.
> An bombe: mein Arbeitsfeld ist die schulische erziehungshilfe.



Gar keine Frage, dass Du und Deine Kollegen eine sehr wichtige und wertvolle Aufgabe erfüllen. Mein Post war auch keineswegs gegen Euch gerichtet.
Ich meine jedoch, dass auch die Gesellschaft eine Verpflichtung hat. Und dazu gehört unbedingt der Abbau unnötiger Hürden und Hindernisse.


----------



## Apfelbaum01

*AW: Voraussetzungen zum abhalten eines Vorbereitungslehrgangs in Bayern*

Hallo ralle, da gebe ich dir absolut recht. Künstliche Hindernisse müssen weg. Lesen, schreiben und rechnen sollten aber bleiben. Deshalb geht es mir bei meinem Vorhaben auch weniger ums Prüfung bestehen, als viel mehr darum, dass meine Jugendlichen lernen, warum lesen wichtig ist.


----------



## bombe20

*AW: Voraussetzungen zum abhalten eines Vorbereitungslehrgangs in Bayern*



Apfelbaum01 schrieb:


> Deshalb geht es mir bei meinem Vorhaben auch weniger ums Prüfung bestehen, als viel mehr darum, dass meine Jugendlichen lernen, warum lesen wichtig ist.


denkst du nicht, dass das eigentliche ziel deines projekts das bestehen der prüfung mit blick auf das spätere angeln und das erwerben, verbessern und anwenden von lesekopetenz eines der feinziele sein sollte? ich stelle es mir sonst schwierig vor, über einen längeren zeitraum die motivation aufrecht zu erhalten.

so richtig kann ich mir jetzt gar nicht mehr vorstellen, was dir überhaupt vorschwebt.


----------



## Siever

*AW: Voraussetzungen zum abhalten eines Vorbereitungslehrgangs in Bayern*

Also,  ich habe ja bereits angedeutet, dass ich da ein paar Ideen für die Arbeit mit Kindern und Jugendlichen, mit und ohne Behinderung habe. 
Wichtig ist im jeden Fall das Ok der Eltern. Es muss ausgeschlossen werden können, dass irgendwelche weltfremden Eltern euch an den Karren pissen können. Gute Argumente für eine Angel-Ag,  mit welchem Ziel auch immer, sind zum Beispiel folgende:
- Bewusster Umgang mit der Natur 
- Eigenverantwortung 
- Bewusster und eigenverantwortlicher Umgang mit und sinnvolle Verarbeitung von Lebensmitteln
- Steigerung der Frustrationstoleranz
- Förderung der Feinmotorik 
- Förderung der Hand -Auge - Koordination...
Usw.
Die Liste könnt ihr noch unendlich erweitern. 
Nun kommt es natürlich darauf an, was ihr konkret mit den Leuten vorhabt. Wenn ihr euch mit denen auf eine Prüfung vorbereiten wollt, müsst ihr euch natürlich an die gesetzliche Vorgaben halten. Es hilft in diesem Fall entweder gut mit einem Verein,  noch besser aber direkt mit dem jeweiligen Landesverband zu kooperieren. Denn mit etwas Glück bekommt ihr nicht nur die offiziellen Fischkarten und Lehrgangsunterlagen, sondern vielleicht auch das originale Angelgerät, dass die Städten und Gemeinden überwiegend in den Prüfungen benutzen. Denn wenn ihr den Kids zum Beispiel eine Karpfenrute erklären wollt und eure von zu Hause mitbringt,  können eure Schützlinge in der Prüfung später arge Probleme bekommen.
Wenn ihr eine AG (regelmäßig oder unregelmäßig) anbieten wollt und die Kinder noch nicht alt genug sind,  bietet es sich vielleicht an,  Jugendfischereischeine zu nutzen. Neben ganz normalen Ausflügen ans Wasser kann man im Winter beispielsweise Messen besuchen, DVDs gucken oder eigene Videos produzieren (Medienkompetenz...).
In der Arbeit mit Menschen mit geistiger Behinderung ist das ganze noch etwas komplizierter. Aber auch hier gibt es Fischereischeine,  die man ähnlich wie den Jugendfischereischein erwerben kann. Allerdings muss hierfür vorher ein ärztliches Dokument ausgefüllt werden, das bescheinigt, dass ein Mensch aufgrund diverser Einschränkungen nicht in der Lage ist, einen Angelschein mit Lehrgang und Prüfung abzulegen. Den Formularvordruck habe ich glaube ich noch... Wenn jemand möchte... 
Natürlich muss schulisch auch Unterstützung vorhanden sein. Nicht nur organisatorisch, sondern auch finanziell. Im Notfall kann man aber immer den Förderverein anpumpen. 
Ach ja, wenn ihr für eine Angel-Ag Verbrauchsmaterial benötigt, schreibt einfach die großen Firmen an. Da gibt es eigentlich immer etwas. 
Didaktisch und methodisch möchte ich jetzt keine Ratschläge geben... Das kann jeder selbst entscheiden. Überlegt euch einfach immer wieder, wie ihr die Kinder und Jugendlichen fürs Angeln begeistern könnt. Abwechslung,  gutes Essen,  angebrachtes Lob und Kritik,  Spaß und kleinere Erfolge, zum Beispiel beim Stippen, sind die Basis.


----------



## Apfelbaum01

*AW: Voraussetzungen zum abhalten eines Vorbereitungslehrgangs in Bayern*

An Bombe: das Zauberwort heißt Themenzentrierung. Natürlich steht für meine Jugendlichen das bestehen der Prüfung an aller erster Stelle. So soll es ja auch sein! Mein Job als Deutschlehrer ist es, sie dazu zu befähigen, die Aufgaben zu lesen und zu verstehen. Wir Sonderschullehrer haben immer zwei Ziele im Auge. Zum einen das fachliche Ziel, also ie Prüfungsvorbereitung, und zweitens das förderschwerpunkt- oder entwicklungsorientierte Ziel. Und beide Ziele müssen nebeneinander verfolgt und reflektiert werden. Daher ist das ganze schon von Seiten der Motivation sehr vielversprechend.

An siver: Danke für deine ausführlichen Ausführungen. Da wurde mir bewusst, dass ich, wenn wir in der Vorplanung weiter sind, hier eigenes Themer eröffnen sollte. Wir kommen nicht aus Bayern, sondern vom anderen Ende, also Schleswig-Holstein. Bei uns gibt es nur eine reine theoretische Prüfung, in der 60 Fragen beantwortet werden müssen. Eine Kurspflicht gibt es auch nicht. Daher sollte es bei uns eigentlich nicht so kompliziert sein. Dennoch ist uns natürlich die Zusammenarbeit mit Vereinen sehr wichtig. Nicht zuletzt auch darum, weil nur wenige unserer Schüler ein Vereinsleben kennen. Dabei würden viele genau dort die Strukturen vorfinden, die ihnen zu Hause nicht geboten werden können.
Danke für deine Tipps, besonders mit den Verbrauchsmaterialien. Deine Überlegungen zum Jugendfischereischein sind natürlich gut, nur den gibt's bei uns nicht, jeder der 12 oder älter ist und angeln will, braucht eine Fischereischeinprüfung,  also die Ausnahmen wie Behinderung und Tourischein mal ausgenommen. 

An alle: ich freue mich über eure positiven Rückmeldung zu unserer noch nicht wirklich fortgeschrittenen Vorplanung.


----------



## Darket

*AW: Voraussetzungen zum abhalten eines Vorbereitungslehrgangs in Bayern*

Da greifen dann wieder unterschiedliche Gesetze, je nach Bundesland. Wegen Behinderung kriegt man hier in Berlin keine gesonderten Möglichkeiten. Hatte da mal beim Fischereiamt (hier die angenehmste Behörde, die ich so kenne und berufsbedingt kenne ich so einige) nachgefragt. Die fanden das da auch sehr bedauerlich mir nicht helfen zu können, wobei es mir immer um Einzelpersonen ging und haben da auch ein gewisses Unverständnis der Gesetzeslage gegenüber zum Ausdruck gebracht.


----------



## bombe20

*AW: Voraussetzungen zum abhalten eines Vorbereitungslehrgangs in Bayern*

danke apfelbaum, für deine erläuterung. du hast mir eine lange lesenacht beschehrt. heute verfluche ich, gestern noch mal in board geschaut zu haben.

elternarbeit steht dann ja auch noch an. gerade in sozialschwachen familien werden ja vereinsbeiträge und dergleichen als besondere finanzielle belastung wahrgenommen.


----------



## Apfelbaum01

*AW: Voraussetzungen zum abhalten eines Vorbereitungslehrgangs in Bayern*

Sorry Bombe, dass du meinetwegen eine so kurze Nacht hattest. Ja, Elternarbeit ist in der Tat immer ein Thema. Bei meinem Klientel ist es allerdings in der Hinsicht nicht sooo schwierig. Viele Eltern freuen sich, wenn ihre Kinder/Jugendlichen nicht immer zu Hause sind. Denn so werden ja auch je Eltern entlastet. Das Vorhaben selbst soll auch nicht an eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft gekoppelt sein und für die Schüler wirklich kostenlos sein. Natürlich dürfen kooperierende Vereine gerne für sich werben und ich wäre der Letzte, der etwas gegen die Mitgliedschaft in Vereinen hat, aber ich halte mich da als Lehrer raus. Dennoch unterstütze ich die Familien gerne bei der Beantragung finanzieller Unterstützungen. Durch das Bildungspaket ist das ja nun relativ einfach umsetzbar. Aber es muss klar sein, dass ich nur meinem Bildungsauftrag nachkomme, und ich nicht für die Mitgliedergewinnung zum Teil deutlich überalterter Vereine zuständig bin.


----------



## Rotbart

*AW: Voraussetzungen zum abhalten eines Vorbereitungslehrgangs in Bayern*



bombe20 schrieb:


> gerade in sozialschwachen familien werden ja vereinsbeiträge und dergleichen als besondere finanzielle belastung wahrgenommen.



Im Rahmen des sog. "Bildungs- und Teilhabepaketes" gibt es die Möglichkeit, Vereinsbeiträge übernommen und/oder reduziert zu bekommen. Nennt sich glaube ich "Teilhabe an Kultur, Sport und Freizeit".

Vielleicht mal bei eurem Jobcenter nachfragen.


----------



## Apfelbaum01

*AW: Voraussetzungen zum abhalten eines Vorbereitungslehrgangs in Bayern*

Rotbart hat Recht. Mit Finanzierungsgeschichten kenne ich mich recht gut aus. Deshalb habe ich da auch keine Bedenken.


----------



## Darket

*AW: Voraussetzungen zum abhalten eines Vorbereitungslehrgangs in Bayern*

Ich bin im Vereinsrecht nicht so firm, aber es ist doch wohl so, dass die Gemeinnützigkeit für Angelvereine immer so eine Sache ist, weil das Angeln nicht als Sport und daher auch nicht förderungswürdig beim Finanzamt ist. Daher ja auch immer dieser Castingquatscb in den Vereinen. Aber mal angenommen, jemand gründet einen Angelverein für Menschen mit Behinderung bzw. einen, der explizit Angebote für diese macht (z.B. barrierefreie Prüfungen und Prüfungsvirbereitungen im Sinne leichter Sprache, Angelveranstaltungen mit naturpädagogischem Ansatz, Kooperationen mit Wohn- oder Freizeiteinrichtungen oder auch Schulen). Wäre die Gemeinnützigkeit dann nicht über solche Angebote begründbar? Müsste im Geiste der Inklusion ja ni htmal ein spezieller Verein sein, sondern nur einer, der sich das Thema verstärkt auf die Fahne schreibt. Wäre ja eine win-win-Situation. Vielleicht frag ich bei Gelegenheit mal beim DAV hier an, ob sie da Vorerfahrungen haben bzw. es eventuell Vereine gibt, die schon mal in die Richtung gearbeitet haben.


----------



## Apfelbaum01

*AW: Voraussetzungen zum abhalten eines Vorbereitungslehrgangs in Bayern*

Also dazu kann ich etwas sagen: für die 10€ monatlich aus dem Bildungspaket sind nicht an eine Gemeinnützigkeit gebunden. Es können ja auch Musikschulen gefördert werden. Das ist also kein Problem. Angelvereine, die sich gerne Inklusion auf die Fahnen schreiben gibt es eigentlich auch in jedem Bundesland. Aber meistens beschränkt es sich auf rollifreundliche Angelplätze, was ich auch verstehe, denn ein Rollifahrer mit Angel in der Hand lässt sich werbewirksam gut nutzen. Das ist mit meinen Lernbehinderten und Verhaltensoriginellen ja nicht so einfach...

Ein Verein zur Förderung der Angelei für Menschen mit Handicap ist zum Beispiel der Verein glücksfischer aus Lübeck. Ich kann mich nur wiederholen: die machen echt tolle Arbeit. Nur mein Anliegen mit der Fischereischeinausbildung ist dort momentan kein Thema, da alle Teilnehmer der Angelaktionen unter 12 sind.


----------



## Apfelbaum01

*Barrierefreie Fichereischeinkurse*

Wir sind umgezogen, wer den Beginn der Diskussion lesen möchte, schaut bitte bei "Angeln allgemein" ins das Vorraussetzungen für Kurse- Thema...


----------



## Apfelbaum01

*AW: Voraussetzungen zum abhalten eines Vorbereitungslehrgangs in Bayern*

Da wir ja inzwischen von Thema der Überschrift ab sind, schlage ich vor, dass wir umziehen: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4502309#post4502309


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Barrierefreie Fichereischeinkurse*

Hab das hier reingepackt, die Beiträge, die hierfür relevant sind ausm anderen Thread.


----------



## Apfelbaum01

*AW: Barrierefreie Fichereischeinkurse*

Super Thomas, du bist ja echt gut.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Barrierefreie Fichereischeinkurse*

danke ;-))))


----------



## Apfelbaum01

*AW: Barrierefreie Fischereischeinkurse*

Seit dem Umzug hierher ist ja nichts mehr los in diesem Thema. Schade...


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Barrierefreie Fischereischeinkurse*

Ich habe gelesen, dass die Glücksfischer Schulunterricht zur Vorbereitung auf die Prüfung gegeben haben.

Ich weiss nicht, ob ich das verlinken darf, einfach mal googeln.


----------



## Jose

*AW: Barrierefreie Fischereischeinkurse*



ArmesSchwein schrieb:


> Ich habe gelesen, dass die Glücksfischer Schulunterricht zur Vorbereitung auf die Prüfung gegeben haben.
> 
> Ich weiss nicht, ob ich das verlinken darf, einfach mal googeln.




doch, darfst du. ist ein e.V.
dann mach ich das mal:

http://die-gluecksfischer.de/


----------



## scripophix

*AW: Barrierefreie Fischereischeinkurse*



Jose schrieb:


> doch, darfst du. ist ein e.V.
> dann mach ich das mal:
> 
> http://die-gluecksfischer.de/




Das ist schön, weil einfach. Ich habe mir inzwischen ein paar zusätzliche Infos geholt und kann folgenden Text zitieren:



> Das Halbjahr ist gelaufen, der Angelunterricht ist zum Ende gekommen. Unser Angellehrer H... berichtet von einer unerwarteten Fluktuation unter den Schülern, mancher ist wieder ausgestiegen, das war dann doch nichts für den. Andere sind hinzu gekommen, etliche haben bis zum Ende durchgehalten.
> 
> Fazit: Fische üben eine Faszination auf Kinder aus, die Natur wird als Ur-Heimat gerne angenommen, indessen ist Ungeduld ein modernes Problem. Es muss tatsächlich erst einmal Konzentration, Geduld und nochmals Geduld geübt werden.



Der Angellehrer der Glücksfischer ist Ausbilder der Fischereischeinprüfung und sogar ausgebildeter Lehrer, also ein 'Volltreffer'. Gelaufen ist der Unterricht 1 x wöchentlich zum späten mittag im Rahmen einer AG.

Meines Erachtens spricht auch nichts gegen Barrierefreiheit und frühen Unterricht. Vielfach zahlen Stiftungen für etwaige Kosten des Unterrichts bzw des Unterrichtenden. 

Also: Gas geben, es geht. #6


----------

